# Omnipod insulin pump



## Beck89 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, I’m new to this site, just wanted peoples Views on the omnipod insulin pump, I am currently on accucheck pump and been accepted for another pump I’m also on the libra 2.


----------



## Inka (Mar 2, 2021)

What other pumps have you got to choose from @Beck89 ? There are some Omnipod users here who’ll hopefully be along later.


----------



## Beck89 (Mar 2, 2021)

Inka said:


> roche tandem t slim insulin pump and Medtronic insulin pump


----------



## stephknits (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, I am one of those in the omnipod on here.  Am very happy with it.  If I could fund dexcom and didn't mind tubed pumps I would probably go with the t-slim.  
Do let me know if you gave any pod related questions


----------



## megga (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm on the pod, only thing that I'm not a fan off is the alarms, very loud. Not had any issues with blockages as I did with my tethered pumps, I have managed to rip a couple off, especially when its on my leg and in bed. 
I would like to see some suitable alternatives, but I wouldn't like to go back to a tethered pump.


----------



## Beck89 (Mar 4, 2021)

They sent me one out to try for 3 days, see how I get on with it, put it on yesterday, went in shower this morning and it’s came off, anyone else had this issue? Any advice would be brill


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2021)

Beck89 said:


> They sent me one out to try for 3 days, see how I get on with it, put it on yesterday, went in shower this morning and it’s came off, anyone else had this issue? Any advice would be brill


Ah that’s a shame @Beck89 

Hope they can sent you another dummy pod to try. I wore one once for about 12 hours and had to carefully lever it off at the end.

but i think different glues suit different people, so it’d be good to check again


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi @Beck89 great that you have had the chance to try out the pod before committing.  Some of the blues on cannulas etc are heat sensitive, and need a time to get well attached.  Others find that they react to some of the glues.  Well worth checking things out first.  It would be worth asking for a second trial.  

As far as I know Accu Check now have a patch pump, Solo.  I haven’t looked at it and know nothing more about it, but if you are interested in an alternative, (any good @megga)  which may have a different glue, you could look at that.

I have always had tubed pumps and prefer those rather than having a lump stuck to me, but then I have never tried a patch pump. 

So many different options to consider.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 5, 2021)

Mine have only come off of i have showere soon after attaching it.  Otherwise they stay in fine.


----------

